# Don't assume you know their age!



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand that my friend lauren just turned 16 and she looks 18 is a good 6 in taller then me and wears a size 10. So tell your daughter not to take it to heart people love to.make up excuses. Congrats on her wins!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwww, poor kid had to hear comments demeaning her hard work for her wins, makes me upset as mom to hear this as well. All you can do is what you have done, politely explain she is only 11, most people will apologize as you have seen. When you win, everyone else will come up with excuses why you did, whether you could afford a better horse, tack, blah, blah, so petty! In few more years when the other kids catch up with your daughter in growth, guess they will have to come with other excuses why she won!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a friend whose daughter is really tall and has always looked older than her real age.

Poor Claire had to put up with the same kind of things, until her age finally caught up with her body. People need to realize that just because a child is tall and starting to develop adult physical traits, doesn't mean they're not in the correct age division.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have the opposite problem. I have competed in the adult classes this year for the first time, and people don't believe I am 18.


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

welcome to the horse world


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Agreed with Tennessee. I'm 19 and people usually guess I'm 14. :lol: 

Poor girl, though. Like waresbear said, it's a pity people are making excuses for themselves instead of recognizing all of your daughter's hard work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the opposite problem, too... I'm going to be 22 next month, 2.5 years older than my sister. I'm 5 foot 3, and she's 5 foot 7. Strangers always mistake her for the older sibling. My friends tell me I might be able to pass for 16 or so now, lol. 

Shoot, I was at the Dr.'s for a physical a few weeks back, and the receptionist (with all my info in-hand, no less) asked me how school was going; I answered that I'd just graduated, and she got this shocked look on her face and asked if I had any college plans. That look of shock got even more spectacular when I explained that it was college that I'd just graduated from. :lol: I suppose I'll be thankful in a few years, hahaha

@uflrh9y: What a shame your daughter had to hear those comments... and what a bigger shame that other folks jumped to the conclusion that she was cheating. It'll get better in time, especially as the other kids in her division start to hit their own growth spurts. That's definitely the age where they get taller and look more adult from one week to the next, and there can be huge discrepancies from one 10-11 year old to another.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i just turned 18 and prople think i look older then i really am a little over 2 years ago the person who was doing our horses teeth thought i was 22 when i was 16.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Heh, I've had the opposite problem.

The year before last I went to an adult team competition (18+ IIRC but could have been 21+), and the judge stopped me before my ride and asked if I was old enough to be there. I was 25 at the time


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks all. You are definitely right, that people will always find an excuse when things don't go their way. It just sucked that it had to be the one and only thing she is self-conscious about. 

Scoutrider, I have the same issue. I have always looked years younger then I am and the fact that I am 5'1 doesn't help, lol. Once I was buying a lottery ticket at the customer service counter at a grocery store and the lady said I had to be 21. I looked at my husband and smiled and she then said, I kid you not, "Oh are you buying it for your dad?" She thought my husband was my dad! Oy!


----------

